# RV Servicing



## 90575 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all and help again please, we have just purchased our Ford Fleetwood Tioga based on a Ford V10 engine and chassis and are overall pleased with it. Can anyone help us as to where we may get it serviced in Yorkshire?, we are going on a long trip next weekend and as the RV is new to us we feel we would benefit from a proffesional check over and service (and repair to the oil leak that has developed already, I hope not a sign of things to come).
We have also been reading of vehicle maximum widths, ours comes in at 8'3", am I correct in assuming that we have just "scraped in?"
Look forward to hearing from you and happy motorhoming.

Ian & Kay


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi yorkshire couple try http://american-motorhomes.com/ they have a list of various services available, I believe max width is 8' 4"

Olley


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

To be precise Max width is 100.4 inches excluding mirrors and 'detachables'


----------

